
The Cornfield Bomber - mdturnerphys
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornfield_Bomber
======
wglb
Quite misnamed. It landed in Big Sandy, MT, which is _Chouteau County is the
largest winter wheat producer for the state of Montana._ From the pictures
[http://www.f-106deltadart.com/71fis_PilotlessLanding_580787....](http://www.f-106deltadart.com/71fis_PilotlessLanding_580787.htm)
and others, the field is not one of corn, and I would be willing to bet that
there isn't any cornfield in Chouteau County. There just isn't enough water.

------
tommmmmm
If anyone else wanted to know what a flat spin looks like:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qvg...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qvg-
oXsQA4s#t=72)

